# Big cats in Houston woods ?



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has caught any big Flatheads or blues in Houston Woods? Or any Flatheads at all.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I have not caught any, but I have been told after a hard rain when the water is up and muddy, the place for cats is at the tubes bby the campground entrance. 

Have you tried Brookville Lake in IN. there have been some pretty big cats taken over there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Plenty of big channels in there up to 12 pounds. I've only fished it twice, both times did well on channels from 2-12lbs with live and cut bait. The 12 lber was 31 inches long. Never caught a flathead and there are no blues unless somebody local threw a couple in.


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

And no madcrappiekids i have never fished Brookville Lake for cats. I have heard that they pull big ones out,but i don't own a boat and i really don't know enough about the lake to fish off the bank. I do however crappie fish over there from time to time with my girlfriends dad. Now if i can just get him into cat fishing lol.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

dont know much about houston lake can you fish all night


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Yes you can they they don't have any time restrictions.


----------

